# RD Web Access installed --> "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage"



## BlueToast (Jul 10, 2012)

We have an unused 2008 R2 Standard terminal server that is brand new and fully setup for use in the Live environment (all it needs are users). However, we may be using this server for "RD Web Access" so that we can use RemoteApps / the "Start the following program on connection" feature in mstsc on a special handful of Citrix terminal servers running the business platform software.

Please correct me if I am wrong, but to use "Start the following program on connection" you have to have at least one server with "RD Web Access" installed. It doesn't have to be an existing terminal server (but it can be).

So I installed RD Web Access on this server with all the other feature/roles it required and suggested using defaults. I rebooted the server. I go to Start --> Programs --> Administrative Tools --> Remote Desktop Services --> Remote Desktop Web Access Configuration. Internet Explorer opens up to https://localhost/RDWeb/Pages/default.aspx?p=c, I hit "Continue to this website (not recommended), and I get taken to res://ieframe.dll/ with a "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" error message.

server1 = unused standard terminal server ("standard terminal server" does not contain business platform/ERP software, but has Office, Citrix Receiver, and basic applications) that I'd like to use for RD Web Access
server2 = Citrix gateway server (sends Citrix connections to server3, server4, and server5 as a load balancer)
server3 = Citrix & Remote Desktop Services server with business platform/ERP software
server4 = Citrix & Remote Desktop Services server with business platform/ERP software
server5 = Citrix & Remote Desktop Services server with business platform/ERP software

Any help would be appreciated.



> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows Server 2008 R2 Standard, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
> Processor: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5504 @ 2.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5
> Processor Count: 4
> ...


----------



## BlueToast (Jul 10, 2012)

Greetings,

I needed to access to RD Web Access on another machine. Trying to access it localhost doesn't work, but it works when I try to access https://server1/RDWeb.

I've set the *Source name* to be server3;server4;server5, hit OK and was accepted. I went to all three servers and added a RemoteApp (for example) "C:\WINDOWS\notepad.exe". I also added server1 to "TS Web Access" local group from server3, server4, and server5. From https://server1/RDWeb, Notepad shows up three times.

However, when I try to launch it (Connect+login --> Details button), it gives me the error message "*initial application you trying open currently unavailable*". I have also tried setting server3, server4, and server5 to "Allow users to start both listed and unlisted programs on initial connection", and this did not fix the problem and I still receive the "initial application you trying open currently unavailable" error.

(Please note that I am wanting to try out RemoteApps/RD Web Access over an mstsc connection instead of using Citrix.)


----------



## BlueToast (Jul 10, 2012)

From another place I posted at:



> Posted By christophe06 on 11 Jul 2012 04:09 PM
> hello BlueToast
> assuming you have follow the step by step : http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc730673(v=ws.10).aspx
> It is strange that you get an error belonging to citrix
> ...


Greetings Christophe,

Yes, that is the guide I have been following. I tried adding myself, Domain Admins, and Enterprise Admins to Users Assigned tab for the particular application I am trying to launch (take Notepad.exe for instance), and set it to allow users to launch both listed and unlisted RemoteApps. My AD user account is a Domain Admin and Enterprise Admin.

On the particular application I am trying to launch (or in the example Notepad.exe), the executable has "Everyone" with "Full control" Security permissions.


----------

